# Spencer Hawes



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

in limited time he has looked pretty good wat r ur thoughts about him?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He has looked pretty good at times on offense but his defense needs a lot of improvment, and that will hopefully come if he can get some consistent minutes.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A tall order: Kings rookie center Hawes tries to live up to high expectations











> He grew up being able to see the future.
> 
> As a boy, Spencer Hawes' dream was to become a basketball star. He could look to his father and, especially, his uncle for constant affirmation that it could happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Earning time 



> Spencer Hawes went looking for Kings coach Reggie Theus on Sunday, wanting to discuss his limited playing time and how he could get more.
> 
> In essence, he was told to earn it.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its a tough situation for a big man to be in


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like how Theus is making him earn minutes even though he is the only true center on the team. Downside is who he's practicing against. Miller and Moore both have tremendous flaws in their man defense.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

i just hope hawes doesnt become a big white stiff cuz i would like hime to become the great white giant!!! lol


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thorpe's Rookie Watch



> In a clear "sign of the times," the best shooter in this class might be 7-foot center *Spencer Hawes*, the Kings' slow but deadly 10th overall pick. He has a quick release and lots of confidence. Although he's far from NBA-ready from an athletic perspective, he's just 19 years old, so I expect he'll be a much better athlete by the time he's 22, unless he pulls a Robert Swift and gets too big.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Spencer Notches First Month in NBA



> *How does it feel to have completed your first month in the NBA?*
> "It feels good. It's nice to get the ups and downs out of the way and just move on (from the arthroscopic knee surgery). I just want to keep making progress and get back to 110 percent."
> 
> *Has it been hard to get acclimated to the NBA road schedule?*
> ...


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

ay thanks for updating this thread with stories on Hawes!! i appriciate it man


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is, the Kings need to make trades soon. I expect them to be active by the deadline.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hawes reminds me of the fella who played last for the Rockets a few years ago...He passed away.

Poor man's Brad Miller.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

10 Rebounds and 2 blocks in 13 minutes. 

He was putting up a bunch of week stuff around the basket, but man, he was fun to watch. Trying to guard Yao, grabbing tough rebounds in traffic. He's a really active kid.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings' Hawes wants more action



> The joke wasn't even a joke, really, more of a lighthearted reference to Spencer Hawes' rookie status in the locker room and how it was growing with every minute logged on the floor.
> 
> But the Kings' 19-year-old center didn't find it funny in the slightest, walking away from his locker and leaving the reporter to wonder what gives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

David Thorpe's Rookie Watch - 12/5/07



> • Spencer Hawes is asking for more playing time. Oftentimes, he looks awkward on the court, but after pulling down 10 rebounds in 13 minutes in a win over Houston, Hawes has to be taken a bit more seriously. His feel for the action is strong. And he is 8-for-8 from the free-throw line.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dude seems uptight as hell.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hawes is back home on the court: The Kings rookie from Seattle hasn't had the minutes he'd like, but he is willing to wait.











> And although he has had a handful of highlight moments, Hawes has mostly been left on the bench while Theus hesitates to use him mostly because of his perceived defensive weaknesses. Among the top 22 players drafted in June – and excluding top pick Greg Oden because of his season-ending knee surgery – Hawes entered Saturday having played fewer minutes than 15 of the other 20 players.
> 
> "It's not (what I envisioned), but you have to be prepared for that," Hawes said. "I know that I've made strides as a player, and I know how much I've improved this year, even though I haven't really had a chance to demonstrate it. I'm just waiting. I know I'm going to get my opportunity, and when it comes, I'm not looking back."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Look like he had his best game in forever. He got some actual minutes, with Miller out:

17 minutes, 10 Points (4/8 FG) and 6 Rebounds.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rookie Watch: Who is showing the most improvement?



> • I still can't project how good Spencer Hawes will be, due to his lack of any significant playing time, but one thing's for certain: He has a feel for scoring. He's appeared in all but two games in 2008 for the Kings and has scored at least one point in every appearance except one. Fourteen of those appearances were for less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

16 Points tonight against the Heat on 7/10 shooting; 9 points and 7 rebounds against the Magic on Sunday.



> *Reggie Theus On Spencer Hawes:*
> “I thought Spencer Hawes played very well tonight. I thought he was really the only one that up to play.”
> 
> “I thought his energy was good. I thought he was playing hard. A lot of things that happen with Spence is usually defensive oriented. I thought his defense was solid tonight. I just thought he played very hard, very well, that is why I left him in the game.”


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Minutes will speed rookie's learning











> With the Kings lurching toward the lottery and Reggie Theus experiencing his own rookie ailments and growth spurts, it's time to ride the movement.
> 
> Let Hawes play. Let him figure it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Another pretty good game tonight. 10 Points, 8 Rebounds (team high) and 2 blocks.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rookie Spencer Hawes scores 14 points in his coming-out game.



> The Kings managed to pull off the sort of double duty that has, at times, seemed impossible, that being a win that came as they also continued the new priority of developing the young talent. Rookie center Spencer Hawes made that charge easy, scoring 14 points and grabbing eight rebounds in his coming-out game.


14 Points (7/11 FG), 8 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 4 Blocks









Reggie Theus: "Spencer Hawes played a great basketball game, offensively it’s not the issue but defensively he was very present in the game, just a tremendous game for us all around.”


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Hawes is showing potential to be a top 5 center the way he is playing in limited minutes. Also he is only like 19 years old to which is tremendoulsy young for any guy but espicially a center.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M3lHNAYVKLM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M3lHNAYVKLM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

David Thorpe's Rookie Watch - 3/12/08



> Here are my top 10 rookies 18 weeks into the season:
> 
> (Previous rank in parentheses)
> 
> ...





> • All season, Spencer Hawes has shown the ability to score, but his recent set of explosive dunks (and offensive tips) as well as his 12 blocked shots in the past four games suggests that he might be more of an above-the-rim player than we thought. Hawes turns 20 in April, and he has the look of a "late bloomer," meaning that his body and athleticism are probably still years away from peaking.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

First career start, first career double-double. 17 points and 12 rebounds with 6+ minutes to go.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Finished with 19 Points (9/13 FG), 12 Rebounds, and 3 Blocks.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Hawes made the most of his chance, scoring a career-high 19 points on 9-for-13 shooting while grabbing a career-high 12 rebounds and blocking three shots. It has been an active month for the 19-year-old, who was drafted for his offensive skills but has had to prove himself defensively to earn playing time from Theus.
> 
> "I never really worried about getting minutes before," Hawes said. "I've always just thought about offense, and the rest was gravy. I think (Theus) doing that has made me a better player, where I'm starting to block more shots and keep working on the team principles, the rotations … It's kind of a new aspect of the game I'm starting to like."
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/805688.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EQ65xxLI60c&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EQ65xxLI60c&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He has decent stats in the limited time he is playing


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hawes takes on a bigger role for the Kings











> Reggie Theus and Spencer Hawes walked off the Oracle Arena floor, through the nearby tunnel and headed for the locker room.
> 
> The game had just ended, and the talking between the Kings' coach and his rookie center had already begun.
> 
> ...


----------

